# New Meyer 17150 truck side mount



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

New Meyer MDII mount, part number 17150. 1999 to 2007 F250 thru F550 SUPERDUTY 4x4 MDII/PLUS. http://ww2.meyerproducts.com/upload/forms/1-838 R1.pdf
Customer ordered and then never came after it. Asking $425.00. PM me here


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Can be had now for 300.00 plus freight.


----------



## Lks8619 (Sep 21, 2017)

Do you still have it? If so where are you?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Original post is 6 years old. Don't hold your breath.


----------

